# Austin Rivers out 4-6 weeks/Jason Smith surgery successful



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

> New Orleans Hornets rookie guard Austin Rivers will miss 4-6 weeks with a fractured fourth metacarpal bone in his right hand.
> 
> Rivers was hurt in the first half of New Orleans' 108-102 loss Wednesday to the Los Angeles Lakers. He jammed his hand on teammate Greivis Vasquez's body after making a steal that started a fastbreak. He left the game with 4:28 left in the second quarter and did not return.


http://www.usatoday.com/story/sport...ivers-out-4-6-weeks-broken-bone-hand/1970171/

Just when the guy was starting to get his confidence up and started to play better. Tough break for the kid (no pun intended). 

Also, in other news, Jason Smith underwent successful surgery to repair a torn labrum in his right shoulder.



> NEW ORLEANS — Hornets forward Jason Smith had successful surgery to repair a torn labrum in his right shoulder, the team announced Thursday.
> 
> Smith played for much of the season with an injured shoulder. The coaching staff eventually decided that surgery now was preferable.


http://www.wwltv.com/sports/Hornets...-surgery-to-repair-torn-labrum-195977581.html


----------

